# poste crank brothers joplin



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, tengo un poste de asiento crank brothers de los que son automaticos, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tiene alguno igual y donde lo manda a servicio porque el mio ultimamente esta fallando y no lo puedo usar, y si alguien tiene la version de palanca (lever), yo tengo el que viene con joystick al manubrio me gustaria ponerle el de la palanca, e buscado por todos lados y no venden la palanca suelta, ¿alguien sabe donde?


----------



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

Mira yo tengo el jopling en la version nueva que es el de color cobre y veo que el tuyo es el rojo, creo que el nuevo vino con mas recorrido asi como mejorado el sistema.

Llevo con un año con el mismo que lo compre junto con un amigo y efectivamente empezaron a fallarlos dos es decir no subian ya tan rápido como al año de uso, como lo solucionamos fue que abajo tiene una tuerca que quitas y veras un pibote para inflarlo mismo que lo infle con una bomba para amortiguador con 60 psi y ahora funciona a la perfeccion.

El tip es que cuando lo tengas abajo no levantes el asiento con la mano que sea con la palanca que hace que se suba ya que si no pierde compresion.

Se me hace tan raro que prefieras el de la palanca abajo del asiento que el remoto que va al volante, mismo que es el que tengo y es super comodo ya que lo tengo muy pegado a los cambios y moviendo tantito el dedo lo puedo accionar. De la forma que tu lo quieres tienes que soltar la mano del volante y apretarlo abajo del asiento, es como andar como en rodeo con una vaca salvaje.

En donde lo puedes mandar a arreglar es en la tienda " Ride distribucion" buscalo en internet ahi esta su dirección esta por el norte de la ciudad, cualquier cosa me avisas. Suerte.........


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

gerardo said:


> Mira yo tengo el jopling en la version nueva que es el de color cobre y veo que el tuyo es el rojo, creo que el nuevo vino con mas recorrido asi como mejorado el sistema.
> 
> Llevo con un año con el mismo que lo compre junto con un amigo y efectivamente empezaron a fallarlos dos es decir no subian ya tan rápido como al año de uso, como lo solucionamos fue que abajo tiene una tuerca que quitas y veras un pibote para inflarlo mismo que lo infle con una bomba para amortiguador con 60 psi y ahora funciona a la perfeccion.
> 
> ...


hola,mi bronca es que en mi cuadro tengo que ponerle zinchos para sujetar los cables porque todos los cables van por debajo y este no llega y es un poco molesto, asi que si alguien tiene una palanca del joplin y quiera cambiar, me avisa.


----------



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

Claro q el cable no alcanza si quieres que vaya como los demas, tiene que ir por el poste de arriba del cuadro y es correcto con unos zinchos, pero si lo haces bien ni se nota y la ventaja de tener el remoto es enorme.

Yo no he visto que vendan en ninguna tienda la palanca, si he visto el cable remoto, pero si les escribes a crankbrothers seguro te lo mandan.


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

gerardo said:


> Mira yo tengo el jopling en
> 
> En donde lo puedes mandar a arreglar es en la tienda " Ride distribucion" buscalo en internet ahi esta su dirección esta por el norte de la ciudad, cualquier cosa me avisas. Suerte.........


Gerardo, será que también atienden postes de Kind Shock? o solamente son distribuidores de Crankbrothers?

P


----------



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

pabloquintana said:


> Gerardo, será que también atienden postes de Kind Shock? o solamente son distribuidores de Crankbrothers?
> 
> P


No se si arreglen de otra marca, pero háblales y pregúntales capaz que si pueden echarte la mano.

saludos


----------

